# A joke for nerds



## Warrigal (Jun 17, 2015)

There's a reward for the first one that gets it.



> Two scientists walk into a bar.
> 
> The first scientist says, “I’ll have some H2O.
> 
> ...


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 17, 2015)

No-one got it yet?
Say after me ... "I'll have a glass of H2O too."


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 17, 2015)

Hydrogen peroxide , H2O2


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 17, 2015)

Well done HFL. In it's pure form it is lethal to drink.

 Here is your prize http://www.iflscience.com/


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 17, 2015)

Correct, but when diluted, it is sure good for a lot of things. Since it adds an extra oxygen molecule to the water, it helps to add a dab to water for your plants. 
It took me a few minutes; but I was getting ready to post just as you were adding the clue. Excellent riddle ! ! 
PS, the little Yorkie is cute, too, and I love the picture of the Hyperloop. Elon Musk is a favorite of mine.


----------

